# Starting a judo class



## Sam (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey all, 
I'm signed up for a judo class this semester. I was hoping someone could fill me in a bit about what to expect from the first classes - do people only grapple with people about the same size? What if there are no other girls in the class? I imagine we won't be grappling at first - how long's the norm to learn basics?

Also, the only gis I have are black. Don't you have to wear a gi while grappling? *wonders about that*. I've never seen and judo... practitioners? Players? wear any other colors than blue or white. Would that be inaapropriate?

Any info on any of this, or anything else you think wold be of interest, would be greatly appreciated.

I'm worried I'm gonna automatically use kenpo lol.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't know enough about judo to answer your question, but I strongly suggest you talk to the instructor at the first class, if you can't get to him/her sooner, and explain your previous experiences.  It's polite, and also gives the instructor the information needed to teach you appropriately.  One of my TKD students signed up for a self-defense class in college, and found out that she knew a lot of it (and ended up as target dummy, since she knew how to take it, and how to fall and roll), but also, the instructor was willing to take her previous experience into account, talked to her about what she knew, and then built on it.

I'd like to cross-train in a soft style, but I think it's going to have to wait until I get out of grad school (again).

Have fun!


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 12, 2006)

generally the 1st class is breakfalls, at my old club we'd introduce you to osoto gari, and let you grapple with a senior, to get used to being in close, and the like. its not uncomon for a class to be co-ed, and during training you fight basically everyone, at least from my experience.

good luck sammy, you'll do fine


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 12, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I'm signed up for a judo class this semester. I was hoping someone could fill me in a bit about what to expect from the first classes - do people only grapple with people about the same size? What if there are no other girls in the class? I imagine we won't be grappling at first - how long's the norm to learn basics?
> 
> Also, the only gis I have are black. Don't you have to wear a gi while grappling? *wonders about that*. I've never seen and judo... practitioners? Players? wear any other colors than blue or white. Would that be inaapropriate?
> ...


 
In my college Judo class, white JUDO uniforms (heavyweight tops) were required, but supplied on loan from the school. Be sure to wear a STURDY undershirt below your gi top. Your first 2-4 weeks will be occuppied with learning basic falls. After that, in my experience, you will go on to learn basic throws (o soto gari [foot sweep],Ippon Seoinage [shoulder throw] and a basic hip throw, type depending upon the instructor's preferences [Judo has tons of hip throws]  , etc.) and perhaps a small amount of groundwork (bridging, pins, etc.). Don't expect to learn a lot of techniques in one semester. However, the lessons in falling will be priceless. Despite your conditioning from karate, expect to be sore after the first classes. 

Best of luck, Sam. I'm sure you'll like it and get a lot out of it. The basic judo hip throw works very well with Kenpo, IMO. If the class is even halfway decent, see if you can take it again for credit (I did) or at least audit it for increased experience.

On edit: don't expect to do too much ground grappling in a first semester course. Also, over the course of the semester, students will start to stand out as a result of prior training (my class was full of brown belts, myself included,  as well as Karate/TKD black belts who wore white because it was a different teacher/school). If the room remains open, and you are allowed to, see if some of the seniors can teach you some basic (SAFELY!) ground reversals and takedown counters as this will cover gaps in your karate training. However, I suggest you wait a few weeks or a month even so that you can first judge their skill and character.

*I'm excited for you! You get college credit for following your passion(the MA)!*


----------



## arnisador (Jan 12, 2006)

You'll want a white judogi (heavier than a usual gi). You want be tempted to use Kenpo--it's just too different! You'll initially learn breakfalls, off-balancing, and a few simple throws. Good luck!


----------



## Sam (Jan 14, 2006)

do you fight people only your size? it seems that unlike sparring, size would be a huge advantage grappling. what if there are no other girls?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2006)

In sport, there are weight classes. In class, you'll likely be paired up with someone near your size. (I was always the second-largest person in class and got stuck working with someone 50 lbs. heavier than me!) If you're the only girl, expect to be throwing a guy. Your relatively lower center of gravity will actually work in your favor!

Size does matter, but less so standing than on the ground...and esp. standing, it can also be used against the heavier person!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 14, 2006)

good luck
where a judogi (go by one) be ready to practice with every one in class no matter what size or sex
Don't look for any consideation because of age, size or sex  i doubt you get it
Be preparred to land on the mat hard for a long time


----------



## Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> do you fight people only your size? it seems that unlike sparring, size would be a huge advantage grappling. what if there are no other girls?



Always different sizes in class.  But this is a good thing, it makes you spar differently, makes you use different techniques, good learning tool, IMO


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 14, 2006)

Several people have said to wear a Judo Gi.  I wanted to clarify this for you.  A judo gi is much heavier and sturdier then the average karate gi.  It needs to be, in order to stand up to the pulling and tugging that happens when executing the judo throws.  If you wear your kenpo gi, you will probably tear it up and destroy it pretty quickly.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks Sam for posting this thread

I'm also interested in joining this art.  Its similar to what I'm taking right now and my instructor teaches both styles and he mentioned that the two complimented themselves.
This is good information for us jujitsu newbies.  Thanks for the replies guys...


----------

